# تصنيف العظام \وظائف العظام



## amjad-ri (30 سبتمبر 2008)

_*

*_​ 
_*

*_​ 
_*تقسم العظام إلى أربعة أصناف هي : طويلة ، قصيرة ، منبسطة و غير منتظمة .*_​ 

_*وتصنف على أنها ثلاثة اصناف هي :*_​ 


_*- عظام محورية Axial:*_​ 

_*وهي التي تكون جدران التجاويف في الجسم التي تتوضع داخلها اعضاء نبيلة ، فتقوم هذه الجدران بحماية محتواياتها ووقايتها من التأثيرات الخارجية ، وهي :*_​ 

_*أ‌- عظام العمود الفقري بما فيها عظام العجز و العصعص*_​ 

_*ب‌- عظام الجمجمة وبعض العظام المرتبطة بها*_​ 

_*ت‌- الفك الاسفل*_​ 

_*ث‌- الاضلاع والقص*_​ 


_*- عظام زوائد Appendicular:*_​ 

_*وهي تلك العظام التي تشكل هيكل اطراف الجسم فتعمل على ربط وحمل العضلات ، فتساهم بمساعدتها على أداء وظيفتها وهي :*_​ 

_*أ‌- عظام الحوض السفلي وهي التي توصل عظم الفخذ بالهيكل المحوري*_​ 

_*ب‌- عظام الحوض العلوي ، توصل عظام الساعد بعظام الكتف*_​ 

_*ت‌- عظام الطرف العلوي ( العضد ، الكتف ) ، وعظام الطرف السفلي ( عظم الفخذ و الورك )*_​ 

_*ث‌- عظام الذراع و عظام الساق*_​ 

_*ج‌- عظام اليد و عظام القدم*_​ 


_*- عظام سمسمية Sesamoids:*_​ 

_*وهي شبيهة ببذور السمسم ، وتوجد في بعض الاوتار الخاصة *_​


----------



## amjad-ri (30 سبتمبر 2008)

_*وظائف العظام *_​ 


_*تقوم العظام بالعديد من المهام الضرورية لجسم الانسان وأهمها هي :*_​ 
_*- تلعب العظام دوراً في الحماية والوقاية وذلك بتكوينها الجدران الصلبة للتجاويف التي تحتوي أعضاء نبيلة مثل الجمجمة *_
_*- تكسب الجسم الصلابة والمتانة*_
_*- تشكل مراكز ربط وتثبيت العظام ، فتقوم بوظيفة رافعة في نظام البكرات في المفاصل التي تخلق فيها الحركات من قبل العضلات بينما تقوم المفاصل بتنفيذها*_
_*- تشكل عواملاً لصناعة خلايا الدم الاحمر*_
_*- تشكل خزانات للمعادن والكلور*_​ 


​


----------



## kalimooo (30 سبتمبر 2008)

*مشكور اخي امجد على المعلومات القيمة
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## amjad-ri (30 سبتمبر 2008)

كليم متى قال:


> *مشكور اخي امجد على المعلومات القيمة
> ربنا يباركك
> سلام المسيح*​



_*نورت  الموضوع

سلام ونعمة​*_


----------



## candy shop (30 سبتمبر 2008)

معلومات مهمه وقيمه

شكراااااااااااااااا ليك يا امجد

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 سبتمبر 2008)

معلومات راااااائعه 
مرسىىىىىى يا امجد 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## amjad-ri (30 سبتمبر 2008)

candy shop قال:


> معلومات مهمه وقيمه
> 
> شكراااااااااااااااا ليك يا امجد
> 
> ربنا يباركك​


_*
شكرا لمرورك  

نورتي الموضوع
سلام ونعمة​*_


----------



## amjad-ri (30 سبتمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> معلومات راااااائعه
> مرسىىىىىى يا امجد
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


_*
نورت  يا كوكو

سلام ونعمة​*_


----------



## قلم حر (1 أكتوبر 2008)

معلومات أساسية جدا .
شكرا ( امجد ) .
الرب يبارك حياتك .


----------



## amjad-ri (1 أكتوبر 2008)

قلم حر قال:


> معلومات أساسية جدا .
> شكرا ( امجد ) .
> الرب يبارك حياتك .



_*منور  يا  استادنا الفاضل

شكرا لمرورك

سلام ​*_ونعمة


----------

